# Playstation Network..........



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

OFF :-O

Epic meltdown, been off for over 24 hours now.

Weird [smiley=vulcan.gif]

70 million nerds will have to actually go outside in the sunshine! 

IT BURNS..... IT BURNNNNSSSSSSS


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Just on the weekend I happen to be away so haven't noticed a thing. Bargain!


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a couple of links for you... there's rumors flying about that the network has been brought down by hackers :evil:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a315758/playstation-network-offline-from-outside-attack.html

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a315910/playstation-network-outage-to-last-day-or-two.html

Also follow this link if you want to read more about the rumors...

http://www.digitalspy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1462190

I've not been on lately myself... think I've had some FPS overload!! Although I'm looking forward to Battlefield 3


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Still offline 



> We sincerely regret that PlayStation Network and Qriocity services have been suspended, and we are working around the clock to bring them both back online. Our efforts to resolve this matter involve re-building our system to further strengthen our network infrastructure. Though this task is time-consuming, we decided it was worth the time necessary to provide the system with additional security.
> 
> We thank you for your patience to date and ask for a little more while we move towards completion of this project. We will continue to give you updates as they become available.


These hackers are seriously pathetic.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Manphiphian, what games do you play??

my ps id is gunnergibson

battlefield bad company 2
fifa11( im crap )

:-D


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> Manphiphian, what games do you play??
> 
> my ps id is gunnergibson
> 
> ...


I used to play Battlefield all the time, don't play as much since i got the platinum, Got Shift 2, GTA, few other things, playing Portal 2 at the moment.

I'll add you when it all starts working again.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Is it Back up yet? Been away all weekend so not needed it, however we are home tonight and feel the need for a bit cod with my son.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

This is one of the things I like about playing games on the PC - if a set of servers go down it only affects that game - and generally central logon is optional and servers will work independently meaning they are resistant to such things.

Of course, Steam wrecks all that - if that goes down (I've only noticed it off the once to be fair), then you can't play your steam games.

Either way - I'm sure it's something run of the mill that's gone wrong but the only guy who can fix it is on holiday


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Dash said:


> This is one of the things I like about playing games on the PC - if a set of servers go down it only affects that game - and generally central logon is optional and servers will work independently meaning they are resistant to such things.
> 
> Of course, Steam wrecks all that - if that goes down (I've only noticed it off the once to be fair), then you can't play your steam games.
> 
> Either way - I'm sure it's something run of the mill that's gone wrong but the only guy who can fix it is on holiday


I think it's a bit more than that.

They've admitted the system was hacked and are said to have been completely rebuilding the network for the last few days to stop it happening again 

There's still no timeframe for when it will be back on :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Seems crazy an organisation the size Sony having to rebuild everything in order to recover. I get lynched if any of my services go offline for more than 15 minutes (actually, I still get lynched if it's less, just not as severe).


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not good. :evil:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

mental its been down this long,

Some speculation on the subject...

http://gamrfeed.vgchartz.com/story/8580 ... ck-piracy/
http://www.reddit.com/user/chesh420


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Its on the BBc website.. Sony are saying private details have probably been stolen in the hack, including credit / debit card details held on your account. Not good at all.

$£^%&*(


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Sony has taken it down themselves blamed the hackers for the down time. Then the new rebuilt system will be a pay for play service like xbox live and they will say they have to charge a small amount to keep the servers working properly. In the mean time everyone signs up and starts paying being grateful for getting online back.

It's win win for Sony if they do this. Millions in extra revenue and the general public hating the hackers.

It's the only way they can switch to a full pay service without everyone going mental


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That sounds likely. Bit worried about stolen card details!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

It's all scaremongering.
They won't be charging, and no details will be lost.

I suspect they just needed time to implement changes that will stop the hackers that were turning it into a piracy-fest like xbox. Not good for business if people can hack the console and play copied games...


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

It's still down grrrr


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Anybody else had the email yet basically confirming that all our details have indeed been stolen? It says they're unsure about credit cards but possibly!


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I haven't had the e-mail. But remember, if the hackers have actually got your email address they could be just sending you phishing mail to get your CC details, so until it's confirmed or denied or thousands of quid is flying out of your account I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

has any 1 stated when it will be back up and running?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

here's the playstation blog, which has regular updates and FAQ's: http://blog.eu.playstation.com/



> *Q: When will the PlayStation Network and Qriocity be back online?*
> A: Our employees have been working day and night to restore operations as quickly as possible, and we expect to have some services up and running within a week from yesterday. However, we want to be very clear that we will only restore operations when we are confident that the network is secure.


That was posted yesterday.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I got the email from Sony about the stolen details!

Apparently people are goi g to sue sony??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> I got the email from Sony about the stolen details!
> 
> Apparently people are goi g to sue sony??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got an email saying my details had been obtained, did every body get that email or am I one of the unlucky ones. I had changed passwords etc straight away so not overly concerned.

John


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

denTTed said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I got the email from Sony about the stolen details!
> ...


They sent it to everyone...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Press conference at Sony:



> *SOME PLAYSTATION NETWORK AND QRIOCITY SERVICES TO BE AVAILABLE THIS WEEK*
> 
> Phased Global Rollout of Services to Begin Regionally; System Security Enhanced to Provide Greater Protection of Personal Information.
> 
> ...


Wooo free stuff


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

its still down aint it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes. :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

cant be much longer surely


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

everton5 said:


> cant be much longer surely


well, yes it was :lol:

Started rolling out online services today, there's an update to do when you switch on.


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

So u back on line? As I ain't been on yet sort if give up on sony


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Anyone know what the free game is yet? 
Apparently we'll all get a free game to download but I can't imagine there being a choice and it's probably just something daft!


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

It's down again grrrr


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

everton5 said:


> It's down again grrrr


Not here it isn't....

The free games are:

A choice of any 2 of the following;

Little Big Planet
Infamous
Rachet and Clank
Wipeout HD
Dead Nation


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

When are the free games available for download ? The store didnt seem to be working yesterday.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

malstt said:


> When are the free games available for download ? The store didnt seem to be working yesterday.


When the store is back online.

They haven't bought it back yet.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

manphibian said:


> everton5 said:
> 
> 
> > It's down again grrrr
> ...


Wow what a choice! :lol:

I knew it would be bad but not that bad. :lol:


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Was down this afternoon for more maintenance wen I checked this afternoon


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

richieshore said:


> Wow what a choice! :lol:
> 
> I knew it would be bad but not that bad. :lol:


Yeah, not the best :lol:

I've got 3 of them already 

Infamous is a decent (ish) game, Dead nation is a pretty good old school zombie game, but damn hard! 
LBP was good if you're into that sort of thing.

Wipeout is good,i'll be getting that.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers for the info, already got wipeout its pretty good. Think i will get infamous and dead nation.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

malstt said:


> Cheers for the info, already got wipeout its pretty good. Think i will get infamous and dead nation.


You can only choose 1 I think... I've got LBP and it's awesome, had an infamous demo when it came out and thought it was crap.

Oh well, guess I can't complain for free - am looking forward to LA Noire tomorrow more than anything!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Nah, you pick 2 of them. If you've got a PSP you get 2 games for that too. There's also free membership to some identity theft company.

I think it's all pretty generous tbh, as it's a free service that went down...

Not gonna bother with la noire, looks very repetitive to me, will be getting dirt3 next week


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

And were also getting a free month subscription to playstation plus 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Been tryin to reset password but says it's down for maintaince


----------

